# Foods that you'll never try again.



## Victim (Aug 1, 2008)

Kraft Easy Mac. Tastes watered down and squishy and crunchy, but not in a good way.

Twiglets. I'm an Anglophile and like many Brit foods, but these are disgusting. Imagine pretzels dipped in yeast extract. Or better yet, a stick that has been shoved where the sun don't shine and allowed to 'marinate'.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd never try seaweed again. I've never tried the dried kind they use for sushi, but I've had the fresh/pickled kind (don't really know what it is). I'm a vegetarian and I thought it would just taste green, but it tasted like fish. Like fishy seawater I guess. Blech!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 1, 2008)

I know there must be a food I would never have again, but I can't seem to think of any lol


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 1, 2008)

OH! Egg salad ICK ICK ICK ANd beets..yuck. Oh, and squash blech


----------



## Rowan (Aug 1, 2008)

That would be okra.....especially fried....deep fried snot anyone?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine would be sweetbreads. My parents were second generation Italian, and served this garbage on every major holiday. Tasting it only once was enough for me to dread the holidays.

Tripe comes in at a close second for me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 1, 2008)

Beets, they make me gag.


----------



## Red (Aug 1, 2008)

Cream of mushroom or cream of chicken soup and anything containing green peppers. 


:blink:


----------



## Emma (Aug 1, 2008)

Victim said:


> Kraft Easy Mac. Tastes watered down and squishy and crunchy, but not in a good way.
> 
> Twiglets. I'm an Anglophile and like many Brit foods, but these are disgusting. Imagine pretzels dipped in yeast extract. Or better yet, a stick that has been shoved where the sun don't shine and allowed to 'marinate'.



You know I don't know anyone who eats them nor have i seen them on sale for years but you're right, they're foul.


----------



## altered states (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Blowfish
2. Kidneys
3. Any insects
4. Carob
5. Licorice


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 1, 2008)

Puerto Rican Pastellis, Egg Salad, Gefiltie fish.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 1, 2008)

shitake mushrooms. Their texture is so nasty in my book. (i do use reconstituted shitake for broths and stuff but take them out when they're done making the broth)
Fake tuna- I don't know what it was made of but it looked and smelled like the real thing and can't tell you if it tasted like the real thing but it psyched me out to hate the stuff. The texture was gross too.
I second the seaweed too. I hate the taste of it and how it overpowers everything else taste wise. That's why the only sushi i eat is inari.

I know i have more. I'm very picky about textures.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 1, 2008)

Durian. It smells like sewage to begin with, and then you taste it again every time you burp...and you burp a lot.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 1, 2008)

brussel sprouts. yuck!!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 1, 2008)

horseradish.

UGH that stuff makes me want to vomit.

And peas. Those are worse.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 1, 2008)

Shark, but my grandma made me eat it. I was only six years old. Never again, along with most offal I've tried (except for liver, the 'safe' offal)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

I once got this "muffaletta" sandwich from this local grocery that usually has really good gourmet stuff. I was in a hurry and just needed a bite while driving on my way somewhere....this pre-made wrapped sandwich looked tasty and just the ticket.

Turned out the meat in the sandwich consisted of one long single strand of gristly, stringy, rubbery cartilage that grew stranger and stranger in some kinda admittedly tasty sauce. It was almost too tough to chew through. Had to toss it but it took both arms to rip it from my mouth.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Wasabi = Fire in the form of green paste. I had sushi for the first time in maybe 9th or 10th grade with some school friends. I had no idea what the wasabi was for, but I took a pea sized glob of it with my little bite of shrimp and thought pretty sure my life was ending right there and then.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 2, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> 1. Blowfish
> 2. Kidneys
> 3. Any insects
> 4. Carob
> 5. Licorice



So, you'll never eat insects again? Which ones have you tried?


----------



## Brandi (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Maple syrup (LOL)
2. Orka
3. anything sweet on my meat (lol)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 2, 2008)

Brandi said:


> 1. Maple syrup (LOL)
> 2. Orka
> 3. anything sweet on my meat (lol)



Brandi, I hope you meant 'okra';the killer whales will sleep better knowing that. Seriously, there is nothing worse than overcooked okra (the kind you usually get), and few veggies better than okra when it's cooked right. Cooked right, for me, means only the _little_ pods (less than 2" long), lightly steamed (less than 5 minutes). They taste like fresh asparagus; you really don't even need salt on them. Please give okra another chance; if you _still_ don't like it, then I owe you a hot fudge sundae.

P.S. I always thought maple syrup was highly overrated.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 2, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Brandi, I hope you meant 'okra';the killer whales will sleep better knowing that. Seriously, there is nothing worse than overcooked okra (the kind you usually get), and few veggies better than okra when it's cooked right. Cooked right, for me, means only the _little_ pods (less than 2" long), lightly steamed (less than 5 minutes). They taste like fresh asparagus; you really don't even need salt on them. Please give okra another chance; if you _still_ don't like it, then I owe you a hot fudge sundae.
> 
> P.S. I always thought maple syrup was highly overrated.



lol gotta love typos..ok I will try okra again...only cos I love sundaes


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 2, 2008)

rollmops (pickled herring)

okra


----------



## Sugar (Aug 2, 2008)

lamb
bear
Mama Alvino's zuchinni sauce...don't even ask :doh:


----------



## altered states (Aug 3, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> So, you'll never eat insects again? Which ones have you tried?



Crickets and ant eggs, both in Mexico. Crickets are fried and served with salt and lime and taste like a clump of dirt with salt and lime. I had those on the street in Oaxaca, where they're sold like peanuts. The ant eggs I had in a restaurant in Mexico City. They come in little gooey white pods, shaped like Nerds candy but a bit bigger. They also taste like dirt with whatever you put on top of them. The eggs made me have a violent allergic reaction, but everyone else at the table enjoyed them just fine.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Okra here as well. So..slimy and gross. Well, I had it fried once and it was good. Non-fried okra!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ethiopian food (at least as it is served in MN).

Perhaps the Ethiopian joints in MN are just plain gross, but I've tried it twice and here is what I got...

Five disgusting scoops of glop--ranging from pus yellow to organ red--on a round of sour dough bread that has the consistency, texture, and moistness of a diseased lung. The red glop is tasty (notwithstanding the exposed chicken bone and hard boiled egg), but as the spectrum leans toward yellow the taste and texture ranges from Gerber's peas to pre-chewed kidney beans.

Oh, and liver is sorta icky too.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 4, 2008)

Also, no menudo, never.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2008)

Bear eggs.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 4, 2008)

Octopus - I've had it raw and cooked. Cooking it doesn't help.

Lutefisk 

I don't know what it's called, but a friend in college was Chinese and she used to eat this dried fish jerky stuff. Not great.

Tamarind/Chili/corn lollipops(I'm not making that up), not only because they taste bad, but the FDA cracked down on them due to their lead content. And yes, this was AFTER I had eaten a bag of them on a dare. 

Reading over this list, I realize I should have never tried any of these things in the first place just based on their descriptions. What is wrong with me?


----------



## DuskyJewel (Aug 4, 2008)

okra (fried or otherwise), fresh peaches, raw potato slices.. that's all I can think of.


----------



## altered states (Aug 4, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Ethiopian food (at least as it is served in MN).
> 
> Perhaps the Ethiopian joints in MN are just plain gross, but I've tried it twice and here is what I got...
> 
> Five disgusting scoops of glop--ranging from pus yellow to organ red--on a round of sour dough bread that has the consistency, texture, and moistness of a diseased lung. The red glop is tasty (notwithstanding the exposed chicken bone and hard boiled egg), but as the spectrum leans toward yellow the taste and texture ranges from Gerber's peas to pre-chewed kidney beans.



I'm totally with you. I've tried Ethiopian here in NYC and in DC (which is lousy with Ethiopian places) and my experience was the same. The thing is, everything is about that "bread." If you're not into it, it's kind of like going to an Italian place and not liking garlic. You don't get utensils, either (maybe in MN you do), so you have to pick up the glop with the lung-bread. In DC the place was filled with Ethiopians and they were doing it without a problem, but here in NYC, it was all whiteys looking like something out of a mental health PSA. Yeah, never again.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 4, 2008)

Smoked sable. Every time I visit my mom, I go into the Russian supermarket and buy her some. I can't stand it, I know it's full of omega-3 blah blah blah, but it's not the flavor, it's the texture.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 4, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> You don't get utensils, either (maybe in MN you do), so you have to pick up the glop with the lung-bread.



A friend made the mistake of asking for utensils. The waitperson openly sneered and then made a fuss about looking high and low for a loose spoon and fork.

You get used to eating with the bread. However at the restaurants I've been to they serve a basic side salad that is swimming in oil. The combination of keeping the lung bread between my thumb and forefingers, snatching at the greased lettuce, and actually getting the mess into my mouth was beyond me. I just gave up and poked up bits of lettuce with a swizzle skewer.

On a positive note: One of the places I went to had a provide a brief coffee ceremony. Super strong coffee and burning lumps of amber are OK.


----------



## jcas50 (Aug 4, 2008)

yes, Ethiopian food is something I too will pass on. The sponge rubber consistancy of the bread makes me lose my appetite. I think of the pureed glop as baby food unfit for babies. Around here they also call it Abassinyan food.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2008)

Although I already cited liver I need to add the following variation:

Braunswagger! Which is like liver only mixed with molten tire and asphalt.

FYI. Northern MN is the only place I know where it is normal to find candied apples, pickled beets, braunswagger and crackers, and pickled herring at the same salad bar.

Also, in some circles in N. MN, you can make pate by placing Braunswagger in a blender.


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know- I'm a fan of re-trying things I think I hate periodically (we're talking years) just to make sure I still hate them. Things that are on the list:

1. sea urchin (texture and flavor= blech)
2. licorice
3. root beer

And I love Ethiopian food! There's a fantastic place right down the street from me! Go "lung bread"!


----------



## altered states (Aug 5, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> And I love Ethiopian food! There's a fantastic place right down the street from me! Go "lung bread"!



The place in NYC was called Ghenet, in NoLita. It's the only one I knew of, but a quick Googling showed a couple more. I may - may - try it again some day if I can find an Ethiopian to take me and show me how to eat and what to order. We went to Ghenet with two other couples who claimed to know what they were doing but, like I said, the whole thing wound up a mess in all senses. My girlfriend is scarred for life and any time anyone brings up Ethiopia in any context she says, "Oh! Remember when we went to that... place?"



pdgujer148 said:


> A friend made the mistake of asking for utensils. The waitperson openly sneered and then made a fuss about looking high and low for a loose spoon and fork.



The place I went to in DC was my second experience, more of a hole-in-the-wall type lunch counter than Ghenet (which is actually a bit on the upscale side, given the neighborhood). It was at the (then) scuzzy southeast end of Adams-Morgan and I was alone having lunch. The only other people in there looked Ethiopian so I figured it was as good a place as I was going to find, but I knew the deal with the lung bread-as-utensil already and right up front asked for a fork. The guy shot me a look but gave me one anyway. The experience was moderately better because of it, but the food was almost exactly the same taste-wise, so now I think I can officially say I hate it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 5, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Although I already cited liver I need to add the following variation:
> 
> Braunswagger! Which is like liver only mixed with molten tire and asphalt.
> 
> ...



Wow, I actually like pickled beets, braunswager and crackers and pickled herring. I don't think I have ever had candied apples.


As far as something I tried but didn't like -

Southern devilled eggs. They are filled with a mixture that has relish included. That is just wrong.

Boiled spareribs and sauerkraut. This was a meal that was served in my house growing up. I could not even stand to be in the house. The smell is horrendous.

Codfish cakes. Again, something nasty from childhood.

I think I may have flushed all the other memories of bad foods out of my head.


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 5, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> I'm totally with you. I've tried Ethiopian here in NYC and in DC (which is lousy with Ethiopian places) and my experience was the same. The thing is, everything is about that "bread." If you're not into it, it's kind of like going to an Italian place and not liking garlic. You don't get utensils, either (maybe in MN you do), so you have to pick up the glop with the lung-bread. In DC the place was filled with Ethiopians and they were doing it without a problem, but here in NYC, it was all whiteys looking like something out of a mental health PSA. Yeah, never again.



I love love love Eritrean/Ethiopian food, but I'm allergic to Kef, the grain used to make the bread. I will never ever eat it again. I'll have the rest of it, though. I just have to take my own fork because I'm too embarrassed to ask for one.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 5, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Smoked sable. Every time I visit my mom, I go into the Russian supermarket and buy her some. I can't stand it, I know it's full of omega-3 blah blah blah, but it's not the flavor, it's the texture.



Smoked _SABLE_? As in fur coats? Please tell me your mother doesn't eat weasels!


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Smoked _SABLE_? As in fur coats? Please tell me your mother doesn't eat weasels!



Hee now I'm picturing smoked weasels. 

Smoked Sable is smoked Black Cod.


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 5, 2008)

Nasty bits:
1. Liver
2. Lutefisk (damn you Swedish ancestors, why would anyone eat fish that fell in lye?)
3. Clams, oysters, scallops, snails (balls of snot in a seashell)
4. Any other innards
5. Green beans


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 5, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Hee now I'm picturing smoked weasels.
> 
> Smoked Sable is smoked Black Cod.



Whew! See, this is what I love about these boards: you find out things you'd never hear about anyplace else.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Hee now I'm picturing smoked weasels.



Smoked weasels are pretty good. I'll eat them again. :eat2:


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 5, 2008)

Kim chee. 

Blech. :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Kim chee.
> 
> Blech. :blink:



Ditto. Lordy. I've had it maybe two or three times. Especially the first time, it tasted _exactly_ like dirt and I was broke and had a big jar of it. My friend said it was really good.

I might try it again sometime tho (just not the same kind, and I sure won't go out of my way.) I can't be that passionate about hating foods.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> it tasted _exactly_ like dirt



Yes. It tastes like pickled dirt. Yeek!


----------



## washburn (Aug 6, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'd never try seaweed again. I've never tried the dried kind they use for sushi, but I've had the fresh/pickled kind (don't really know what it is). I'm a vegetarian and I thought it would just taste green, but it tasted like fish. Like fishy seawater I guess. Blech!




I run a sushi bar so take this advise. The dried kind is lighter and greener in flavor, but you want to try a high quality grade (blue silver is good) you should have at least 1/2 an inch of sushi rice around the roll (if you are rolling it inside out like a basic california roll, which I suggest, it makes it milder because noori, is an acquired taste, like artichoke hearts in a way) for even flavor distribution across the palate. Trust me seaweed done right is quite good. if you are vegan, a product called nayonaise is pretty tasty, if not japanese mayo in moderation to sauce your veggies inside it. (It has quite a bit of tang compared to hellmans, its made for things of the sea lol)

I myself will never try bonito again (dried tuna scales) it's like eating fish food. even if its cooked into rice.


----------



## Victim (Aug 6, 2008)

I just found something new that is utterly disgusting.

Jolly Time Sassy Salsa microwave popcorn.


"Speeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew! That's gross Aunt Slappy!"


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sushi. I was in a supposedly good japanese restaurant so I thought I would be brave even though I can't stand fish in general (but loveee shellfish..lol). Anyways no utensils so I gotta put the whole thing in my mouth..well I started to gag..and somehow I managed to choke it down..ugh. With everyone watching me..thinking I'm gonna spew right there..lol.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2008)

It was a dark and stormy night.................and I licked a raw oyster..I could not put it in my mouth, so, a lick was all I could muster...........eieioooooooooooooo..noooooo......nope...never again.


----------



## Trinkan (Aug 6, 2008)

No i dont think i ever tried something so bad that i can say i never eat it again, well except for things i get sick from ofcourse like spoiled food :doh:


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 8, 2008)

Whatever that vein looking thing was the counter guy in the bodega handed me to try. My spanish and his english didn't intersect anywhere near a place where he could tell me what it really was, but it looked like a roasted piece of vein about the size of a finger. If I had to guess at the translation it was probably something like "that stuff we give gringos so they won't come back."

The rest of the food was good though.


----------



## Victim (Aug 8, 2008)

Another DIMer just reminded me of this, but Philly Cheese Hot Pockets, and most of the Hot Pockets in general. 

The 'cheese' in the Philly Cheese is a revolting gooey paste that manages to convey a flavor like rancid cooking oil, and a texture like boiled okra.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 8, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Crickets and ant eggs, both in Mexico. Crickets are fried and served with salt and lime and taste like a clump of dirt with salt and lime. I had those on the street in Oaxaca, where they're sold like peanuts. The ant eggs I had in a restaurant in Mexico City. They come in little gooey white pods, shaped like Nerds candy but a bit bigger. They also taste like dirt with whatever you put on top of them. The eggs made me have a violent allergic reaction, but everyone else at the table enjoyed them just fine.



In 5th grade I bought chocolate covered insects at the grocery store. There were bees, ants (tasted like nestle's crunch), grasshoppers and something else that I can't remember. I recall they were called "chocolate menagerie" or something like that.

Gross.



DumbAssBunny said:


> I don't think I have ever had candied apples....



Sure you have, havent you? See below:

View attachment candyapples.jpg​


----------



## altered states (Aug 9, 2008)

Victim said:


> Another DIMer just reminded me of this, but Philly Cheese Hot Pockets, and most of the Hot Pockets in general.
> 
> The 'cheese' in the Philly Cheese is a revolting gooey paste that manages to convey a flavor like rancid cooking oil, and a texture like boiled okra.



You just reminded me: add okra to my list. I've tried it in several places, cooked several ways and it's just not a good thing to eat.


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Kim chee.
> 
> Blech. :blink:



Oh god I can't get enough of it. 

I'm that way with sweet pickles, though. Horrible horrible things.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 9, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sure you have, havent you? See below:
> View attachment 47485​



I like candied apples. What I meant was "spiced apples". The bright red rings on the right side of the photo below. I like spice, I like apples, I hate these things...


----------



## washburn (Aug 9, 2008)

1. Natto (Japanese fermented bean curd)
2. Eggs
3. Ginseng candies
4. Military ration bread (space loaf)


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 9, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I like candied apples. What I meant was "spiced apples". The bright red rings on the right side of the photo below. I like spice, I like apples, I hate these things...



There are so many... just a short list:
Beets
Liver - any organ meat, really
Fake ground beef - bad experience with da soy
Black licorice
and I'm adding "spiced apples" to the list thanks to pdgujer.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 16, 2008)

The broccoli florets laced with MSG (or was that crack?) that I got at Applebee's the other day.

Oh, yuck!

What's wrong with leaving well-enough alone?!


----------



## Victim (Aug 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> The broccoli florets laced with MSG (or was that crack?) that I got at Applebee's the other day.
> 
> Oh, yuck!
> 
> What's wrong with leaving well-enough alone?!



We used to love Applebee's a few years ago, but they just keep sliding further and further downhill.


----------



## Neen (Aug 18, 2008)

Haggis
walnuts
carob
tofu
::: GAG:::


----------



## jamie (Aug 18, 2008)

I would just love to know how our taste buds work. Egg salad and brussel sprouts are on my favorite food lists.

The foods I will never try again are mango and cantaloupe and honeydew melons. And no incarnation of those three things...no lassis, no pudding, no fruit salad...nope no no and no.

We went to an Ethiopian restaurant in Louisville once and I am pretty certain I will never try it again.


----------

